# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Взлом конфигурации.

## kolianus

Есть необходимость во взломе конфигурации 1с, конкретно системы лицензирования(происходит по файлику лицензии), я не программист и как это сделать понятия не имею.

_Добавлено через 1 час 17 минут 8 секунд_
По порядку:
1) Конфигурация на основе Управление торговле 10.3
2) Обработчик лицензий находиться в Регистре сведений
3) Ссылка предоставлю

----------

